# Aspen HYSYS 3.2 برنامج لمراقبة الاداء لانتاج النفط والغاز و تكرير البترول مع الشرح



## المتنقل (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم اخواني برنامج معروف لدى جميع المهندسين الكيميائيين و هو برنامج 


Aspen HYSYS 3.2 FULL
كامل
























































اسبن hysys هو البرنامج الرائد في عملية النمذجه و هو اداة لتصميم نظري ، والتحسين ، وتخطيط الأعمال 
ومراقبة الاداء لانتاج النفط والغاز ، ومعالجة الغاز ، وتكرير النفط ، والصناعات فصل الهواء...الخ 
و هو مهم جدا للمهندسي البترول و الغاز و الكيمياء و الطاقويات عموما هذا آخر اصدار للبرنامج 







تم تقسيم البرنامج الى اربعة روابط وعلى سيرفرين ( rapidshare ) , (4shared)

































حمل من هنــا الجزء الأول 48.82MB
حمل من هنــا الجزء الثاني 48.82MB
حمل من هنــا الجزء الثالث 48.82MB
حمل من هنــا الجزء الرابع 42.51MB








4shared









> حمل من هنــا الجزء الأول 48.82MB
> حمل من هنــا الجزء الثاني 48.82MB
> حمل من هنــا الجزء الثالث 48.82MB
> حمل من هنــا الجزء الرابع 15.51MB
> ...











تحميل الشرح 













لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

اخوكم

المتنقل




​

​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الشرح رائع جدا يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الشرح رائع جدا يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زينة الركابي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو تزويدي في الحصول على نسخة من كتاب نلسن
ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المتمكّن (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف ألف شكر لك يا باشمهندس.... صراحة قمت بعمل جبااااار .. والشرح (ياعيني على الشرح) Proffesional
أتمنى للكل الانتفاع الامثل من هذا الموضوع وأولهم انا....

على فكرة هذه اول مشاركة لي وأول زيارة لي للموقع.. وللأمانة مع أنني مستعجل لكن أصريّت على أن أشكرك نصيا (وأدعوا لك م قلبي)

حفظك الله​


----------



## رضاحح (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اول نشكر الاخ ولاكن هذا البرنامج تجاوزتح الاحداث يا اخي الان يشتغلون ب Aspen Hysys 2006
ثم الشرح لنسخة 3.1 وليس 3.2 كما انها ليست من اجتهادك ولذا كان عليك ان تذكر صاحب المجهود لينال نصيبه من الدعاء جميع الحقوق محفوضة لاصحابها اما اخر نسخة هي في الحقيقة Aspen .v.7 وهي موجودة علي الربيدشار


----------



## المتنقل (7 ديسمبر 2008)

رضاحح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اول نشكر الاخ ولاكن هذا البرنامج تجاوزتح الاحداث يا اخي الان يشتغلون ب Aspen Hysys 2006
> ثم الشرح لنسخة 3.1 وليس 3.2 كما انها ليست من اجتهادك ولذا كان عليك ان تذكر صاحب المجهود لينال نصيبه من الدعاء جميع الحقوق محفوضة لاصحابها اما اخر نسخة هي في الحقيقة Aspen .v.7 وهي موجودة علي الربيدشار



يا عزيزي عليك اتقان القرآءة أولا و فهم الجمل بشكل جيد ... أنا كاتب في موضوعي" برنامج هايسس مع الشرح " والذي افهمه و جميع الناس - عدا انت - أن هناك شرح مرفق مع البرنامج ، و هي تختلف كليا عن ما فهمه انت و كأنك قرأت " برنامج هايسس مع شرحي" فلما اكتب من شرحي و تجد انه ليس من شرحي ، فتعال و شرفني بردودك الطيبة .

يكفي ان جمعت الروابط ( البرنامج و الشرح) في موضوع ، و والله ان نيتي نفع اخواني من منهدسي و طلاب الكيميائية .

وبخصوص النسخة الجديدة إن شاء الله اضع الروابط لكم في موضوع مستقل


----------



## رضاحح (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اول شيء كل كام وانت بخير اخي وعلي الامة الاسلامية 
اخي لم اقصد من الرد شيء ولاكن قرات الموضوع جيدا وفهمت جيدا فهمت من ردود الاخوة انهم شكروك و دعو لك عالشرح وليس عالبرنامج لذالك قلت كان عليك ان تقول ان الموضوع منقول للامانة حتي ينال صاحب الشرح القليل من الدعاء للاشارة اخي ان الموضوع اصلا مكرر في هذا المنتدي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92848.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67937.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100981.html
اخي انت طرحت موضوع وانا انتقدته وليا الحق في ذالك


----------



## احمدالربيعي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

البرنامج لايعمل لأن الكراك غير نافع معاه هل من حل


----------



## عثمان الراوي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي....هذا البرنامج اصبح قديما الان...... هناك اخر نسخة Aspen-HYSYS-2006 ومن المتوقع ان تصدر قريبا جدا النسخة الجديدة


----------



## haci farid (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي الكريم عيد سعيد وكل عام انتتم بخير
haci farid*​


----------



## ع ـبدالله (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزاكـ خيرٍ ع الموضوووع .. ويااخوان مو مهم اذا مكررٍ ولا لاءْ~ المهم تهم الفائدهـ


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي..


----------



## eman yahia (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك انا مش عارفه اتعامل مع الروابط المعطاه لتنزيل برنامج ال Hysys


----------



## Khadra (20 يناير 2009)

رضاحح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اول نشكر الاخ ولاكن هذا البرنامج تجاوزتح الاحداث يا اخي الان يشتغلون ب Aspen Hysys 2006
> ثم الشرح لنسخة 3.1 وليس 3.2 كما انها ليست من اجتهادك ولذا كان عليك ان تذكر صاحب المجهود لينال نصيبه من الدعاء جميع الحقوق محفوضة لاصحابها اما اخر نسخة هي في الحقيقة Aspen .v.7 وهي موجودة علي الربيدشار


 

السلام عليكم يا اخى العزيز​ 
اولا نشكر الباشمهندس المتنقل على ابداء نيته فى مشاركة الفائدة مع زملاءه, وبالاشارة لتعليقك يا اخ رضا بان هناك نسخة Aspen V.7 ارجو مساعدتى بالحصول على الرابط الذى اشرت اليه لاننى فى حاجة ماسة لهذه الاصدارة الجديدة باسرع ما يكون​ 
وارجو من كل من لديه معلومة فى هذا الموضوع الافادة​ 
و دمتم جميعا يا قبيلة المهندسين​


----------



## مهندس 2006 (22 يناير 2009)

اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن احد يرسل لي البرنامج + الشرح على بريدي الألكتروني لأن ماني قادر احمل البرنامج من الرابيد شير


----------



## black flower (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي 
لكن لم اتمكن من تثبيته ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dartanian88 (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور ولكن كلمة المرور غير صحيحة


----------

